# He Crossed the Bridge...



## wdblevin (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm sorry for your loss.

Donna


----------



## equine24 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

So sorry for your loss:--( RIP Reggie


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Ridepainfree (Sep 24, 2013)

It is never easy. Poor Reggie, he was so young. My boy was only 14. Too young to go. You did the right thing for him and I understand why you didn't want an autopsy. I didn't have one done either. The thought of it was too unsettling to me. My boy was only 14 and had a heart attack in the field one morning. No struggling just passed away. I still cry for him every day, I miss him so much. He was a wonderful boy. It is ok to cry but it is also ok to smile at some of the great memories you have of him.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss... You are in my thoughts. <3

RIP, Reggie


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

My deepest condolences on your loss.


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. Prayers sent for comfort.


----------

